# arc fault protection - garage



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I don't do residential, but I was reviewing the requirements for arc fault protection and it appears that garages are not listed as a location that requires arc fault protection, GFCI yes, but AFCI no.
> 
> Am I reading this correctly? 2011 and/or 2014 codes.


Correct. (2014 NEC code reference)

210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection. Arc-fault circuit-interrupter protection shall be provided as required in 210.12(A) (B), and (C). The arc-fault circuit interrupter shall be installed in a readily accessible location.
(A) Dwelling Units. All 120-volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere branch circuits supplying outlets or devices installed in dwelling unit kitchens, family rooms, dining rooms, living rooms, parlors, libraries, dens, bedrooms, sunrooms, recreation rooms, closets, hallways, laundry areas, or similar rooms or areas shall be protected by any of the means described.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

It all depends on the AHJ's definition of "similar rooms or areas".

Personally, I would think not. Garages have other requirements in the code, and I believe they would have listed them specifically to avoid confusion.

I think "similar rooms or areas" is in there so the AHJ can enforce AFCI protection for the different room names architects put on rooms.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I don't do residential, but I was reviewing the requirements for arc fault protection and it appears that garages are not listed as a location that requires arc fault protection, GFCI yes, but AFCI no.
> 
> Am I reading this correctly? 2011 and/or 2014 codes.






Here's the requirements for GFCI protection: (2014 NEC)

210.8 Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection for Personnel. Ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel shall be provided as required in 210.8(A) through (D). The ground-fault circuit-interrupter shall be installed in a readily accessible location.
Informational Note:  See 215.9 for ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel on feeders.
(A) Dwelling Units. All 125-volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles installed in the locations specified in 210.8(A)(1) through (10) shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel.
(1) 
Bathrooms
(2) 
Garages, and also accessory buildings that have a floor located at or below grade level not intended as habitable rooms and limited to storage areas, work areas, and areas of similar use
(3) 
Outdoors
Exception to (3): Receptacles that are not readily accessible and are supplied by a branch circuit dedicated to electric snow-melting, deicing, or pipeline and vessel heating equipment shall be permitted to be installed in accordance with 426.28 or 427.22, as applicable.
(4) 
Crawl spaces — at or below grade level
(5) 
Unfinished basements — for purposes of this section, unfinished basements are defined as portions or areas of the basement not intended as habitable rooms and limited to storage areas, work areas, and the like
Exception to (5): A receptacle supplying only a permanently installed fire alarm or burglar alarm system shall not be required to have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection.
Informational Note:  See 760.41(B) and 760.121(B) for power supply requirements for fire alarm systems.
 Receptacles installed under the exception to 210.8(A)(5) shall not be considered as meeting the requirements of 210.52(G)
(6) 
Kitchens — where the receptacles are installed to serve the countertop surfaces
(7) 
Sinks — where receptacles are installed within 1.8 m (6 ft) of the outside edge of the sink
(8) 
Boathouses
(9) 
Bathtubs or shower stalls — where receptacles are installed within 1.8 m (6 ft) of the outside edge of the bathtub or shower stall
(10) 
Laundry areas


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

You are correct Garages do not require AFCI protection. Unfinished basements do not require AFCI protection either.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The key word here is ''yet''. Life ain't over.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Barjack said:


> It all depends on the AHJ's definition of "similar rooms or areas".
> 
> Personally, I would think not. Garages have other requirements in the code, and I believe they would have listed them specifically to avoid confusion.
> 
> I think "similar rooms or areas" is in there so the AHJ can enforce AFCI protection for the different room names architects put on rooms.


Good interpretation.


----------

